# Free - Almost



## DWSmith (Mar 16, 2011)

When I saw the thread about the new stunning cooker, I remembered that a lot of the smokers out there use wood to flavor your cooking. 

Here is the offer. I usually have a good stock of cherry around the shop and today I have some shorts and cut-off pieces that may just work well in a smoker. If anyone wants some, I will be happy to send it to them for the cost of a Priority mail box. No cost for the wood, it was going in the dumpster anyway.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 16, 2011)

I get an insane deal on wood locally ($7 for a 40lb bag) but this is a very generous offer. Cherry is a very good smoking wood, not too strong and imparts a good flavor. Hopefully someone takes you up on it!


----------



## cnochef (Mar 16, 2011)

I could take it off your hands the next time you have an introductory sharpening class. Otherwise, shipping to Canada would not be economical.


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 16, 2011)

What I can do, for those of you who are coming to the ECG, I will save up some of the cherry and bring it with me if anyone is interested. No charge.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll take some of it David  Thanks.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 16, 2011)

David you mind letting me come by your house sometime this week if you have any left. It is smoking season for sure.


----------



## deker (Mar 18, 2011)

The BoardSMITH said:


> What I can do, for those of you who are coming to the ECG, I will save up some of the cherry and bring it with me if anyone is interested. No charge.


 
I'll take some off your hands at the ECG if you have any left. 

thanks,

-d


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 18, 2011)

deker said:


> I'll take some off your hands at the ECG if you have any left.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> -d


 

Coming to ECG Deker? Cool!


----------



## mhlee (Mar 18, 2011)

David:

I'll definitely take some if it hasn't been sprayed or treated. Also, since you're in the wood business, do you know of any good peach wood sellers? 

Unfortunately, I can't make it to ECG since I'm way out on the other coast. 

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## deker (Mar 18, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Coming to ECG Deker? Cool!


 
Seeing as Del, Tim, Butch, and everybody will be there, I'd feel like a tool if I didn't drive a few hours to come visit with everybody! 

Somebody send me the coordinates and schedule.

-d


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2011)

I just saw this David, I would like some of the cherry as well, I will take whatever you can drag to the ECG!

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

